# Tom Bakers newest creation



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

The master strikes again ! :thumbsup:


























My favorite !









As usual tom nice job , your work is too damn good !

http://s1.zetaboards.com/SLOTTERS/topic/3376906/1/


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thats one bada$$ car!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Amazing!!  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Throw some mud on that puppy!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

That is unbelievable!!!!!!!!!

Great Job!!!!!!!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Fantastic..............the detail is INCREDIBLE!! Looks like a fun car. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

BZ


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Better than the real thing...absolutely beautiful!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Incredible! I love the detail!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

amazing detail and workmanship!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

that is a sweet little deal, tubework is outstanding! take it easy all


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Tom, 

I really like the snazzy orange. As everyone has said previously, the detail on this build is stunning. Wow!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

TEAM D.V.S. said:


>


That's some cool pipe work engineering!!! Great color work!!! Makes you want to head out to the tracks on a Saturday night...RM


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Yup it is definitely Bad Ass !!!!!!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Truly amazing work and detail!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That is amazing work right there :thumbsup:, but I'll be even more impressed when I can buy the kit (hint, hint, hint, hint, hint).


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Looks good enough to be a photo of a 1:1 car. Tom's work is incredible!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great workmanship & detail!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you much to all my hobby friends. You are where I find my motivation and inspiration as well as justification for my efforts. 

The modified coupe was commissioned by Todd Kaufman of TKO race tracks and it was just mailed out Tuesday. I have since received a request to build another for Phil Pignon of Road Race Replicas.

They are so tedious that hopefully some day I'll find time to build one for myself.

Just doing what I find relaxing and enjoying........

Tjettom Baker


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice wish I had the time to make something like that.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

shocker36 said:


> Nice wish I had the time to make something like that.


I wish I had the talent to make something like that


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

videojimmy said:


> I wish I had the talent to make something like that


I wish I had something like that.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> I wish I had the talent to make something like that


Oh bollocks! 

Get to work Jim...yer stuff is always top shelf!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

thanks for the kinda words Bill...I'm still g etting use to my newborn daughter, who I adore... and settling into the new house. I'm slowly building a workshop in the garage. All I have now is an long oval l track set up to test out whatever new cars I have coming in. 

I'll be back at it soon... but even then, some of builds I see here, including your Hot Rods, are beyond my skill set. There's some SERIOUS talent floating through this forum.
A slot car company would be smart to hire a few as consultants. Your Hot Rod Bodies... on a Mega G... for sale? Yeah, I'd work overtime to buy a dozen.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> thanks for the kinda words Bill...I'm still g etting use to my newborn daughter, who I adore... and settling into the new house. *snip*QUOTE]
> 
> Jimmy,
> 
> ...


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Tjettom said:


> The modified coupe was commissioned by Todd Kaufman of TKO race tracks and it was just mailed out Tuesday.
> 
> I spent half a day Sat with Todd Kaufman, and got to see this car in person,The pictures do not do it justice. A very nice piece :wave:
> 
> Bill


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok guys Tom really appreciates all of your kind words , and he has told me that there are a few new projects coming up very soon so stay tuned i will be posting them when they are done !


----------

